# Is this there better generic ethnic library than RA?



## JPQ (Apr 27, 2018)

Is this there better generic ethnic library than RA? generic means sounds all arround globe and same price range. mainly melodic percussion and flutes,plucked strings (but not much bowed) are my thing for my music in ethnic side. i know Silk is generally better in own area but lacks pan flute,and kalimba for example.


----------



## JPQ (Apr 27, 2018)

Looks Ethno Worrd without vocals (i generally like these things but i dont know how use in my music) and UVI World Suite are others in price range. when it ested older Ethno World and now RA (with CCX) if feel RA is more professional sounding. i cannot test UVI World Suite but i like its demos i think.


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Apr 27, 2018)

"Better" is a question of taste. I love World Suite (which is often available for $200) but I don't have the others to compare. My guess is that all of them are better on some instruments than on others. Often the ones from the earliest editions (Ethno World) are sometimes not seen as on the same level of the new ones. The samples in the World Suite library come from UVI's discontinued World Traditions and MOTU's Ethno Instrument 2, with a new interface. But there are also a lot of new instruments from PrecisionSound. I don't know which ones come from there, but I do know that they have added: 

_Mbira, Karimba, African Guitar Loops, New Taiko multi mics, Latin Zither, Didgeridoo phrase player, Irish Bouzouki, Bulgarian Tupan, Eastern Accordion & Lyra, Moldovian Cymbalum, Russian Balalaika, Ukrainian Bandura, Persian Daf, Turkish Lyra, Santur, Armenian Duduk, Alpine Zither, Finnish Kantele, Nordics Pianos, Italian Accordions, Crazy Flamenco rhythm player with chords recognition and automatic tempo matching, Steel Tongue Drum, Sun Drum, enhanced Steel Drums._

Many of these, like the Bulgarian Tupans, Persian Daf, Santur, Moldavian Cymbalum, Nordic Pianos, Finnish Kantele, etc, have notable counterparts in PrecisionSound libraries. If they do come from there, it would cost you a lot of money to buy them directly.


----------



## ysnyvz (Apr 27, 2018)

I recently got Ancient Era Persia and now considering Celtic Era. I think it's better than the libraries you mentioned. I made two tracks with it, if you're interested in Middle Eastern sounds:


----------



## JPQ (Apr 27, 2018)

What you say are best part in World Suite? i can compare own RA list.where i feel some things indeed have some problems. of course i can get some ethnic plucked,and few ethnic flutes. for these prices but is hard know which ones.


----------



## JPQ (Apr 27, 2018)

ysnyvz said:


> I recently got Ancient Era Persia and now considering Celtic Era. I think it's better than the libraries you mentioned. I made two tracks with it, if you're interested in Middle Eastern sounds:




but there is no pan flutes or african sounds or even koto.(one what i like). indeed i must look these more carefully. and they are more pricy if i want all. and my budget what i think is currently about 400euros/400dollars. what i test try-sound Edward libs are indeed nice even engine what used play them is awful small gui.


----------



## JPQ (Apr 27, 2018)

and i want all kind ethnics which is basic problem. i of course think little get two Edwardo libs. maybe persian/celtic and forest kingdom. what i liked sounds very natural this later one. i mean warm but not too warm like more neutral without better word.


----------



## ysnyvz (Apr 27, 2018)

JPQ said:


> but there is no pan flutes or african sounds or even koto.(one what i like). indeed i must look these more carefully. and they are more pricy if i want all. and my budget what i think is currently about 400euros/400dollars. what i test try-sound Edward libs are indeed nice even engine what used play them is awful small gui.


I don't have these but here you go:
https://impactsoundworks.com/product/koto-nation/
https://impactsoundworks.com/product/ventus-ethnic-winds-panflutes/


----------



## JPQ (Apr 27, 2018)

ysnyvz said:


> I don't have these but here you go:
> https://impactsoundworks.com/product/koto-nation/
> https://impactsoundworks.com/product/ventus-ethnic-winds-panflutes/


yes but i allready say whole ethnic side budget is i think max 400euros/dollars i can still think get two generic libs about 500euros/dollars. if i only need few sounds of course think get setup koto+panflute+something else buti simply know fully what insturments i want. becouse poor sample nice instrument can sound dreadful unlike good sample.


----------



## vicontrolu (Apr 27, 2018)

RA still holds up pretty well. I Like shakers and maybe a couple more patches in Ethno World but I'd still consider RA as a first choice...if it wasn't because it's not available for kontakt anymore


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Apr 27, 2018)

There are 320 instruments in World Suite. It's not possible that all or even most of them would be up to the level of libraries that focus on a certain type of music or even on one instrument. But some of them IMHO are quite good, and certainly many come from the very same samples that many people on this forum own and use from PrecisionSound.

Off the top of my head, I think World Suite is particularly strong for plucked and flute sounds. But it has a lot of melodic percussion--Balafon, Steel Tongue Drum, Steel Drums, and ones like Santoor, too. The _kinds _of sounds you are looking for are there, but you have to listen to demos and decide whether they are up to your standards. 

For me personally, it is a way of exploring a wide diversity of world sounds. If I find I'm using an instrument often, I sometimes pick up a better version of it later on, usually during a sale. Ilya Efimov's Accordion and Evolution Middle East come to mind. 

But I can tell you that most of them have multiple articulations and it has a very simple to use UI. And the free UVI player was updated this week, so now it has a resizable GUI, from 75% to 150%.


----------



## JPQ (Apr 27, 2018)

but this ancient persia indeed and forest kingdom 2 sounds mostly areas what i want use expect koto.. and these are based few samples.


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Apr 27, 2018)

JPQ said:


> but this acient persia indeed and forest kingdom 2 sounds mostly areas what i want use expect koto.. and these are based few samples.


Then I would go for them. You just can't beat Tarilonte.


----------



## JPQ (Apr 27, 2018)

TigerTheFrog said:


> There are 320 instruments in World Suite. It's not possible that all or even most of them would be up to the level of libraries that focus on a certain type of music or even on one instrument. But some of them IMHO are quite good, and certainly many come from the very same samples that many people on this forum own and use from PrecisionSound.
> 
> Off the top of my head, I think World Suite is particularly strong for plucked and flute sounds. But it has a lot of melodic percussion--Balafon, Steel Tongue Drum, Steel Drums, and ones like Santoor, too. The _kinds _of sounds you are looking for are there, but you have to listen to demos and decide whether they are up to your standards.
> 
> ...



i know of course its not possible. i know even single triangle sample set with hall can be 16megabytes like ew hollywood orchestra percussion in ccx version. and triangle is very simple sound.


----------



## JPQ (Apr 27, 2018)

I also now remember at least earlier one thing what i dont like these Edwardo libs is i must old key switches when i play sounds.


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (May 4, 2018)

You might want to check this out. It's an amazing deal! 
https://www.timespace.com/products/impact-soundworks-ethnic-bundle


----------



## EvilDragon (May 4, 2018)

Ethno World 6 is a pretty huge library. Definitely better than RA in a lot of ways.


----------



## kimarnesen (May 4, 2018)

I didn't like RA at all when I tried their subscription service, as I think it sounded very outdated. I've got Ethno World 6 but I try to avoid it if possible. My experience is that the best libraries are the ones who are dedicated to one specific instrument, except Native Instrument's India which is awesome, and Tarilonte's Desert Winds and Epic World. I especially recommend Ilya Efimov's Duduk, Accordion, and Uilleann Pipes, and Spitfire's Cimbalom is cool.


----------



## tim727 (May 4, 2018)

ysnyvz said:


> I recently got Ancient Era Persia and now considering Celtic Era. I think it's better than the libraries you mentioned. I made two tracks with it, if you're interested in Middle Eastern sounds:




Definitely get Celtic Era @ysnyvz ... it's an incredible library. 

@JPQ I will second what some others suggested. Anything Tarilonte is gold and although none of his libs to date feature a koto, if you really need that particular instrument you could always get it on its own in a different lib. Also keep in mind that Best Service almost always has a 2 for 1 deal on Tarilonte's libraries around New Years ... so you may be able to get Ancient Era Persia + Forest Kingdom II or Celtic Era for around $250 total. Just something to think about.


----------



## ptram (May 4, 2018)

There is a promotion from Time+Space including koto right now.


----------



## JPQ (May 4, 2018)

tim727 said:


> Definitely get Celtic Era @ysnyvz ... it's an incredible library.
> 
> @JPQ I will second what some others suggested. Anything Tarilonte is gold and although none of his libs to date feature a koto, if you really need that particular instrument you could always get it on its own in a different lib. Also keep in mind that Best Service almost always has a 2 for 1 deal on Tarilonte's libraries around New Years ... so you may be able to get Ancient Era Persia + Forest Kingdom II or Celtic Era for around $250 total. Just something to think about.



getting different libs is one serious problem money why i even search all in one solution. and i try think how i can use with hollywood orchestra with vsl special edition vol 1 extended for solo violin/cello and harp. testing this with ccx versions is hard when woodwinds/strings use mid mic and brass/percussion use main mic. and of course of close mics. if all used main mic like i understand hollywood orcehstra gold uses then is much easier. but generally i feel i need only few instruments in areas what i say. not much.


----------



## JPQ (May 4, 2018)

kimarnesen said:


> I didn't like RA at all when I tried their subscription service, as I think it sounded very outdated. I've got Ethno World 6 but I try to avoid it if possible. My experience is that the best libraries are the ones who are dedicated to one specific instrument, except Native Instrument's India which is awesome, and Tarilonte's Desert Winds and Epic World. I especially recommend Ilya Efimov's Duduk, Accordion, and Uilleann Pipes, and Spitfire's Cimbalom is cool.


good know this India thing i look it. ps. i can solo sound thing what i talk earlier post i can use more other sounds than my curren idea basic orchestra.(hollywood orcehstra gold with vsl and project sam true strike 1)


----------



## g.c. (May 5, 2018)

There's also "SILK" from East West, in addition to RA. It may not have as many countries as you would like to see represented. 
The Ethnic Percussions from Kontakt 5 are good, particularly if you convert them to Left and Right hand patches and incorporate Kontakt for rrs, etc, to furthur them along their playabilities.
Don't know what your time frame is but also,for Percussion only is Flying Hand, which often seem to be having sales. 
g.c.


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (May 6, 2018)

You can currently join composer cloud for a month for $14.99. A month should be long enough to decide if RA or SILK suits your purposes.


----------



## JPQ (May 6, 2018)

TigerTheFrog said:


> You can currently join composer cloud for a month for $14.99. A month should be long enough to decide if RA or SILK suits your purposes.


I have allready Composer Cloud X but i must discontinue it i found its too pricey to me. i know is cheap says someone but (and i dislike fact Hollywood orchestra uses different mic postions of strings,brass,perc and woodwindws two use same and another two use one). and i found in five years is more what i can imagine use samples in five years. becouse i need better computer,new camera (my current one is this years 10 years old),and art supplies (graphics art) as well and clothing and maybe have medical bills.(eyeglasses and some others). i allready tested i feel ra and silk both are fine but i asked if there is something better. of course is possible use silk and get for example something for pan flute for example etc. this hard know i check silk. again i want its silk or ra have better sounds base needs. where i can add something others like pan flute if silk is better. my personal needs i mean. i feel generally is maybe bit better than silk.


----------



## constaneum (May 6, 2018)

if you want Chinese ethnic, you may wanna explore Kong Audio's, lots of nice instruments.


----------



## Quasar (May 6, 2018)

TigerTheFrog said:


> You might want to check this out. It's an amazing deal!
> https://www.timespace.com/products/impact-soundworks-ethnic-bundle


This is a great deal indeed. I would definitely be interested if I didn't already have 4 of the products, and a good alternative for one of the others.


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (May 8, 2018)

There are great deals until May 12 at Ilya Efimov.
If you're looking for winds, you can get his complete collection for 149 euros
https://www.ilyaefimov.com/products/ethnic-winds.html

I also highly recommend his Russian folk instruments.


----------



## Jay Panikkar (May 8, 2018)

I'm not sure if there is a "best" go-to library for this kind of stuff. You can go for big collections like EastWest Silk, Marcel Barsotti Ethno World, Eduardo Tarilonte ERA series, or get seperate instruments like percussion series from Evolution, various ethnic winds from Impact Soundworks, etc.

My main problem with Ra and Silk is how outdated and inconsistent the programming of the patches are. There are few proper crossfade patches in those libraries. However, they can sound pretty good for ocassional use.


----------



## stevedeath (May 9, 2018)

Ethno World 100%.


----------



## Heledir (May 9, 2018)

I wouldn't recommend RA. It just doesn't sound good at all. The only thing I still sometime use it the Taiko Thunder (I think -- or maybe it's the Taiko Earthuake) patch. Most of the playable instruments just don't sound good. If it's an Eastwest library, I would sooner recommend getting SILK, though that's more specifically Asian. 
You can also look at Ethno World 6 and World Suite. I don't have those libaries, either, so don't know how good they are. However, from what I've heard so far, I'd say Ethno World is the better sounding one. 
You can also take a peek at Balkin Ethnic Orchestra, but that's again more specific. 
Then there's Eduardo Tarilonte's great libraries, may want to see if you can get one or two of those.
And there's also World Percussion 2.0, but that's obviously just percussion. 
That's what I can think of from the top of my head. 

Oh, and the Seoul National University's Center for Arts & Technology released a bunch of free, traditional Korean instruments. http://en.catsnu.com/Project/Gugak.aspx
They're free. And you kinda get you paid for, but hey -- it's something!


----------



## Chmara (May 9, 2018)

Sorry to sign in so late -- but hospital has taken too much time of the time I have left.

For the past years in using Ethno World, Silk and Ra, I, for the Indian sub-continent have found the BEST (IMHO) samples and expressions in the SWAR line of samples which offers a complete course in Indian music, north and south styes along with fully articulated instruments and expressions.

http://www.swarsystems.com/support/videos/index.php?v=200

I am not affiliated with the organiztion (seemingly based in Switzerland last I checked) that has created these -- but have always had prompt and courteous service AND exceptionally few technical problems in the past 7 - 10 years.

GGC


----------



## jcrosby (May 9, 2018)

Ethno World is one of the complete alternatives as far as I know... I have Silk, Ra and EW, and in many cases I prefer Ethno World to Ra and Silk...


----------



## Leon Portelance (May 10, 2018)

I only have RA and Silk. But I still use them.


----------



## JPQ (May 11, 2018)

jcrosby said:


> Ethno World is one of the complete alternatives as far as I know... I have Silk, Ra and EW, and in many cases I prefer Ethno World to Ra and Silk...



its only one with UVI World suite. tell when you prefer more this Ethno World ? btw pan flute is nice in RA its has stacatto with round robins.


----------



## Geoff Grace (May 24, 2018)

TigerTheFrog said:


> I love World Suite (which is often available for $200)


It's available now through the end of the month for $179. More here:

World Suite - Instruments from around the world

Best,

Geoff


----------



## Ben H (May 24, 2018)

I have RA, Silk, Ethno World 6 and UVI World Suite (and other ethnic libraries, but lets not go there).  

Ethno World 6 is probably the best all-in-one of these, unless you want to go with dedicated libraries for specific instruments.


----------



## N.Caffrey (May 25, 2018)

Would you guys recommend world suite?


----------



## String-for-sale (May 25, 2018)

N.Caffrey said:


> Would you guys recommend world suite?


Yes, I just got it with the sale. After playing with it, the sound quality of the instruments is really high. The Travelers multis are great and there's a ton of loops. I'm really glad I got this.


----------



## nik (May 26, 2018)

Anybody got experiences with Balkan Ethnic Orchestra?


----------



## ptram (Jul 4, 2018)

Something that I find odd is that there is no way to use the original scales in World Suite. If I'm not wrong, the instruments all play in Equal tuning. The only way to create microtuning scales seems to be using the library in UVI Falcon, the more complete sampler from UVI. And it doesn't seem there are preset scales associated to each instrument, so you have to create your own.

Ethno World 6 and (at least some of) the NI Discovery Series libraries use the appropriate scales. Being based on Kontakt, you can also edit them, and even use scales created with Scala.

I find this a severe omission, despite the high quality of the World Suite collection. It is, as far as I can see, a limit to the use of the library for any ethnomusicologically informed use. I wonder if there is a workaround for this.

Paolo


----------



## ptram (Jul 4, 2018)

Maybe I found a workaround to the lack of microtonal scales in World Suite. At least with Logic, you can apply custom scales to software instruments. And with very sophisticate parameters. I must check and see how well it works.

https://support.apple.com/kb/PH13391?locale=en_US&viewlocale=en_US

Paolo


----------



## ptram (Jul 4, 2018)

Unfortunately, this doesn't seem to work. Apparently, UVI Workstation is not receiving the tuning settings from Logic. Other virtual instruments are behaving as expected, but not UVI. I don't know if there is some particular setting to check.

Paolo


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Jul 4, 2018)

Sadly, the UVI Workstation has a lot of limitations, which can only be overcome by buying Falcon.


----------



## JohnG (Jul 4, 2018)

Hi all,

I have Ra and, while it's broad, it's shallow (consciously so) and is more of a "sprinkling of flavour" library than a deep-sampled resource.

SILK, by contrast, is more the opposite: not that many instruments but fairly deep-sampled, and quite musical. Its best feature though is a startling (to me at least) range of different scales -- all kinds of tunings available in a mini-menu. In that area I think it's the best by far that I own and really surprising given how long ago it was produced.

Kind regards,

John

[note: I have received free products from East west]


----------



## Fleer (Jul 4, 2018)

I also prefer Silk to RA for the same reason.


----------



## JPQ (Jul 4, 2018)

Fleer said:


> I also prefer Silk to RA for the same reason.


Yes but has only few instruments coved other ways of course its better but when you want sound all arround globe is not so good. and there is this thread idea. btw i dont yet fully sure what get.


----------



## String-for-sale (Jul 4, 2018)

JPQ said:


> Yes but has only few instruments coved other ways of course its better but when you want sound all arround globe is not so good. and there is this thread idea. btw i dont yet fully sure what get.


I have World Suite, which is great, but Best Service has a "buy 1, get 1 free" on many of their libraries right now. You can buy one of the Ethno World 6 library (Instruments or Voices), and get the other one for free. At around 250$, looks like a great price.

Do anyone know if Ethno World 6 is overkill for someone owning World Suite, Ra and Silk?


----------



## JPQ (Jul 5, 2018)

String-for-sale said:


> I have World Suite, which is great, but Best Service has a "buy 1, get 1 free" on many of their libraries right now. You can buy one of the Ethno World 6 library (Instruments or Voices), and get the other one for free. At around 250$, looks like a great price.
> 
> Do anyone know if Ethno World 6 is overkill for someone owning World Suite, Ra and Silk?



saddly no currently money for it. and Ethno World i somehow disliked something on it when i tested it in trysound. not best possible test i know. btw to its me personal thing is overkill. and if you make money with your music think how soon you do product where you need it and how much you get money form it.


----------



## ptram (Jul 5, 2018)

String-for-sale said:


> Do anyone know if Ethno World 6 is overkill for someone owning World Suite, Ra and Silk?


Since I fear I have to also purchase the Instruments part of Ethno World 6 (due to World Suite not being able to play on scales different than Equal tuning), I did a comparison on the lists and the World Suite software itself.

Part of the instruments seem to be the same. I suspect the older instruments (the ones in common don't have layers/articulations) come from a common development. After that initial library, the two teams have clearly followed different directions, and many instruments are different.

For what I can see, the latest versions of World Suite have enriched the African collection, together with the accordions and some East-European instruments. They have introduced the Traveler, using both new and old materials. I don't think they have added many vocal materials, that I find a bit lacking (for my needs).

Ethno World 5 and 6 have grown on some of the same grounds (accordions, East-European instruments), but also on something more on the West: Alpine instruments and vocals, some Italian traditional instruments (Sardinian launeddas, Center-Italian ciaramella), Native American vocals (and a flute). In general, it seems that EW6 includes many more vocals than WS. EW may have a richer gamelan, WS a richer balafon. EW also adds some Medieval instruments.

They are for sure largely overlapping, but there are differences that may be relevant. For me, the ability of tuning the instruments with the original scale is one, very strong. Then, there are sounds that I would love to have. Exploring the lists is really unavoidable.

Paolo


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Jul 5, 2018)

ptram said:


> Since I fear I have to also purchase the Instruments part of Ethno World 6 (due to World Suite not being able to play on scales different than Equal tuning), I did a comparison on the lists and the World Suite software itself.
> 
> Part of the instruments seem to be the same. I suspect the older instruments (the ones in common don't have layers/articulations) come from a common development. After that initial library, the two teams have clearly followed different directions, and many instruments are different.
> 
> ...


Another option is to buy Falcon the next time it's on sale.


----------



## ptram (Jul 6, 2018)

TigerTheFrog said:


> Another option is to buy Falcon the next time it's on sale.


That's one of the options. In addition to microtuning, one gets an incredible sound machine.

However, my sound design workflow is based on Reaktor, since the time I decided to switch to it from the world of Max/jMax/Pure Data. Falcon would be a duplicate that I would probably never really use. So, maybe it would not be an appropriate choice for me.

At the same time, the current deal at BestService could make the decision easy: buy Ethno World 6, both for the scales and the additional instruments not found in World Suite, and leave WS as a further reserve of sounds, if not already included in EW.

Paolo


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Jul 6, 2018)

Or buy Ethno World Instruments and get Ethno World Voices for free.


----------



## ptram (Jul 6, 2018)

TigerTheFrog said:


> Or buy Ethno World Instruments and get Ethno World Voices for free.


Already owning them! 

Paolo


----------



## jcrosby (Jul 6, 2018)

JPQ said:


> its only one with UVI World suite. tell when you prefer more this Ethno World ? btw pan flute is nice in RA its has stacatto with round robins.


 
Ethno World has really nice mideastern vocals, (male and female.) I generally prefer these to most other mideast-ish voice libraries. The 8Dio and Sound Iron stuff sound nice, but they're all filled with tons of niched languages/words, even stuff I'm pretty sure falls into the nonsense language category  Never found any serious use for it, just a bunch of weird filler...

Many of the Ethno World mideast voice phrases are call to prayer, (at least AFAI understand.) It fills the mideast vocal niche nicely, and personally I find the singing to be a significantly more intense/passionate/genuine sounding than any of the S.I. and 8Dio's offerings... (Would love to know if there are others out there that aren't so full of filler though.)

I do generally use Ethno World for mideastern flavored stuff though. At least as far as those instruments go they have a naturalness to how they were recorded... RA and Silk are incredible, but it's a _clean/polished _sound. Ethno World has kind of a raw sound that I love if I want something to sound a little less polished. and a little more honest... (for lack of a better word... It's subjective for sure.)

Basically, I generally prefer Ethno World for scoring, and Ra and Silk for trailers and production tracks...

I don't ever use pan flutes!!!  

(I really don't. Never compared them...)


----------



## JPQ (Jul 7, 2018)

jcrosby said:


> Ethno World has really nice mideastern vocals, (male and female.) I generally prefer these to most other mideast-ish voice libraries. The 8Dio and Sound Iron stuff sound nice, but they're all filled with tons of niched languages/words, even stuff I'm pretty sure falls into the nonsense language category  Never found any serious use for it, just a bunch of weird filler...
> 
> Many of the Ethno World mideast voice phrases are call to prayer, (at least AFAI understand.) It fills the mideast vocal niche nicely, and personally I find the singing to be a significantly more intense/passionate/genuine sounding than any of the S.I. and 8Dio's offerings... (Would love to know if there are others out there that aren't so full of filler though.)
> 
> ...



what are production tracks? and i generally want flutes,some melodic mallets,percussion and plucked instruments.


----------



## Vdub (Jul 8, 2018)

When it comes to ethnic libraries Ethno World 6 is a great all around start. And then i'd build and buy individual libraries over time. You will fall in love with EVERYTHING from Eduardo Tarilonte - Desert Winds, Forest Kingdom, Ancient Era Persia,Celtic Era, Medieval Legends... Evolution Series - World Percussion 2.0 is a must have in my arsenal. Embertone and Ilya Efimov winds are amazing, and the native instruments Discovery Series are great as well.


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Jul 9, 2018)

I snagged Ethno World 6 Instruments second hand for $115.

Very pleased so far - just scratching the surface.


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Jul 10, 2018)

Zoot_Rollo said:


> I snagged Ethno World 6 Instruments second hand for $115.
> 
> Very pleased so far - just scratching the surface.



Can you control the BPM and pitch of the phrase patches?


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Jul 10, 2018)

Wolfie2112 said:


> Can you control the BPM and pitch of the phrase patches?




don't know - i just got the library and i am away from my studio for the week.

i'm sure someone else here would know.


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Jul 12, 2018)

Zoot_Rollo said:


> don't know - i just got the library and i am away from my studio for the week.
> 
> i'm sure someone else here would know.



Bought Ethno World 6 instruments and FKII during the BOGO sale, and confirmed you can edit the pitch and bpm of the phrase patches in Ethno World. It is definitely a wonderful library!


----------

